# Swissol - It can't be THAT good!



## Kasperoff (Apr 11, 2004)

I've just seen the price of Swissol products on their website (Â£110-Â£190 for a starter kit). They can't be worth that much can they? Is it really that good?


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I've not used it (because of the price) and swear by Autoglym polish and hard wax. And another thing; at last years national TT meet, the concours 1st,2nd,3rd car owners all use Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection. I rest my case 8)

SBJ


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Kasperoff said:


> I've just seen the price of Swissol products on their website (Â£110-Â£190 for a starter kit). They can't be worth that much can they? Is it really that good?


Yes it is that good. Do some google work and your find out that wax is much better than polish for car paintwork.

The key is the Wax content of these products the more carnuba wax the higher the price. However the more wax the more protection but the less it shines, so thats why you have different grades of wax.

Its for perfectionists. Ever go to a petrol garage at night and look at the swirl marks/ light scratches in your paintwork? If the answer is yes then:

1, Someone has been using Autoglym on your car!
2, Your a perfectionist so buy some Zymol or Swissol!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah,
Swissol is a load of rubbish, and you should stick with Autoglym. 

One year on from Wax Wiz visit. (Taken a couple of minutes ago)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/1yearOn.jpg


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

cor!


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

your spend more money on your auto glym, over time than swissol.

my pot of swissol has be used over a yr regularly on 3 cars and its only about 1/3 used if that.

i used to use AG , but wouldnt go back. Its bliss not having the white dust.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul-S3 said:


> your spend more money on your auto glym, over time than swissol.
> 
> my pot of swissol has be unsed over a yr regularly on 3 cars and its only about 1/3 used if that.
> 
> i used to use AG , but wouldnt go back. Its bliss not having the white dust.


Damn right - buying Autoglym is a false economy, ive had the same pot of zymol for close to two years and have around a 1/4 left. Autoglym is a polish which contains mild abrasives, gave my car a full zymol treatment the day it was born and have zero swirl marks


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection is a wax not a polish...


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection is a wax not a polish...


Yes however:

Very low wax content and also abrasive.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

It's not abrasive, sorry... Super Resin Polish is slightly abrasive, the EGP isn't. Applied properly, it gives superb results. If applied in a straight line and buffed off properly it gives very good results...

Each to their own. Swissol tastes nice though


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I think itsvery good










Wax lasts for longer than autoglym (I've used both)


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I must have tried more or less every wax/polish going (except Swissol) and I've stuck with using Zymol for the last year or so, its the easiest stuff I've ever worked with. And it makes your car smell nice  - with fab results. Its not the mega expensive version of the Zymol stuff - it cost just Â£12 from Halford.

I actually tried Turtle Wax's Wash and Wax last week after it won an Auto Express test - wash the car and whilst its wet spray the stuff on and rub it off. Took 20 to wash and "wax" car. Worked well and only cost a few quid. I wouldn't be comfortable using it on a regular basis - just as a very quick clean in between a decent zymol session.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

SBJ said:


> I've not used it (because of the price) and swear by Autoglym polish and hard wax. And another thing; at last years national TT meet, the concours 1st,2nd,3rd car owners all use Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection. I rest my case 8)
> 
> SBJ


True [i was 1st ] and won the swissol starter kit and i'am now a convert , used the wax lots of times and hardly used any out of the tub , 
To cut cost buy the cleaner and a wax only 2 items , thats if you dont want the shampoo , tyre black ,aplicator pads, towels , bag etc


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Paul-S3 said:


> i used to use AG , but wouldnt go back. Its bliss not having the white dust.


This is the clincher for me, irrespective of price the white dust with AG drove me nuts. Swissol can just go everywhere on the car, I use it on the back windscreen, lights, number plate and bodywork with no areas which it will not come off. It is just soooo easy and takes half and hour max for at least 1 month (and up to 6) perfect 'beading' of water on the car.

My money is with Swissol


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> It's not abrasive, sorry... Super Resin Polish is slightly abrasive, the EGP isn't. Applied properly, it gives superb results. If applied in a straight line and buffed off properly it gives very good results...
> 
> Each to their own. Swissol tastes nice though


Will have to agree to differ on that EGP is more abrasive than the polish.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i know how to settle this once and for all i have a tt and a golf so for the next year one of the swissol fans can come clean and and polish sorry wax the tt and one of the ag fans can and clean and polish the golf and at the end we will pick a winner so now we just need a swissol and an ag fan to take up the task i await your replies please list your qualifications for this task to help making the choice of polishers easier as i am expecting a big responce cheers andy


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

good post!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Good post but would you have a preference as to which wax/polish goes on your TT?

Dave.
Swissol and Proud [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> i know how to settle this once and for all i have a tt and a golf so for the next year one of the swissol fans can come clean and and polish sorry wax the tt and one of the ag fans can and clean and polish the golf and at the end we will pick a winner so now we just need a swissol and an ag fan to take up the task i await your replies please list your qualifications for this task to help making the choice of polishers easier as i am expecting a big responce cheers andy


Ah but yellow wont look that good shiny you need a dark colour that matches the sky so if anyone wants to twist my arm I might be interested in volunteering. To keep on topic I've just ordered Swissol


----------



## Kasperoff (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow, it seems Swissol really is rather good then.

Only reason I ask is becouse I'm hoping to purchase a used TT next month and am going to take better care of it than I have my MX-5 over the last few years. I've just took it to hand washes and now its looking pretty shabby  Don't wan't to make that mistake again!

I was suprised of the cost of the Swissol, especially considering how little of the product you get for the cash. But it seems a little goes a long way.

I'd be keeping the car street side, what Swissol tratment would you suggest for a TT parked in the elements to keep it looking in good shape? And how often should one wash and wax?

Cheers,


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

i wash as soon as its dirty!
Brake dust should come off as soon as, but wax wizards MC2 helps for those who neglect  
Go for a Zymol titanium if you are leaving outside or a swissol shield ( contains teflon )


----------



## toonbroon (Apr 14, 2004)

If Swissol is that good is it worth starting to use it on a car which already has the swirls and light scratches mentioned earlier or am I too late?

Also noticed a light scratch on my bonnet today and a nice big stone chip on the underside of the wing mirror to compound my problems. Wish I had never read this thread than studied my cars finish! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> i know how to settle this once and for all i have a tt and a golf so for the next year one of the swissol fans can come clean and and polish sorry wax the tt and one of the ag fans can and clean and polish the golf and at the end we will pick a winner so now we just need a swissol and an ag fan to take up the task i await your replies please list your qualifications for this task to help making the choice of polishers easier as i am expecting a big responce cheers andy


i now have a short list for the lucky polishers and will inform them shortley sorry to the many hundreds of you who were not chosen better luck next time cheers andy let the polishing begin


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

toonbroon said:


> If Swissol is that good is it worth starting to use it on a car which already has the swirls and light scratches mentioned earlier or am I too late?
> 
> Use Swissol cleaner fluid (If its an older car I'd go for the medium) and a paint rubber set, this should remove them. Then apply the wax of your choice. I used to use Autoglym, but after trying Swissol products I would never use anything else - for example the Autoglym wheel cleaner is slightly acidic, which can eat into the laquer on your alloys, whereas the swissol wheel cleaner is not. Swissol is expensive, but the products do go a very long way. It all depends on how much money you want to spend on keeping your car up. Hope this helps.


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

I am having the Wax Wizard treatment done on my car on Saturday and we are having a group Full Monty Meet on Sunday...I already use the cleaner and wax, but I am not overly happy with the previous owners impact on the car and want Mark to treat it properly. I have been asked to do an AbsolouTTe artical on the Wax Wizard weekend we are doing, but I will post a response on the effect the Full Monty has on my car. It is black and therefore will porbably be as good a test as any!

Will let you know?

Colwyn


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Colwyn,
You'll be very pleased with the results. Just keep Mark (Wax Wiz) supplied with cuppas and biscuits.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

ColwynC said:


> I am having the Wax Wizard treatment done on my car on Saturday and we are having a group Full Monty Meet on Sunday...I already use the cleaner and wax, but I am not overly happy with the previous owners impact on the car and want Mark to treat it properly. I have been asked to do an AbsolouTTe artical on the Wax Wizard weekend we are doing, but I will post a response on the effect the Full Monty has on my car. It is black and therefore will porbably be as good a test as any!
> 
> Will let you know?
> 
> Colwyn


Lots of room for anyone to come and watch. See Events Forum for more info.

Good plugging :lol: :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Is that the Andy (YELLOW_TT) who won the concours contest at The Concept Car Show last year?

In my own modest way, I contriuted considerably to his win by providing him with a sandwich. 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/andyTT.jpg


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

swissol is amazing - if you want your car to be so easy to clean between waxes too then this is the stuff for you - you will not believe the finish. I suggest that at Brooklands anyone in doubt should have a panel waxed with swissol ( a half the bonnet maybe better) so that you can see the effect of it in all weathers. I am sure that someone there will not mind bringing some with them as it has been said so many times that you hardly have to use any of it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

aidb said:


> Is that the Andy (YELLOW_TT) who won the concours contest at The Concept Car Show last year?
> 
> In my own modest way, I contriuted considerably to his win by providing him with a sandwich.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/andyTT.jpg


fame at last [smiley=cheers.gif] (by the way had the week off work with food poisoning after the event doc said some thing about a sandwich but i was to delirous to take it all in :wink: ) cheers andy


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

I've never ever waxed or polished any of my previous cars, but decided to treat my new 3.2 to the Swissol treatment. This was completed today, and the results exceeds my expectation (see sig below).

Downside, i now have to invest in a jet wash and some elbow grease,....


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

chip said:


> I've never ever waxed or polished any of my previous cars, but decided to treat my new 3.2 to the Swissol treatment. This was completed today, and the results exceeds my expectation (see sig below).
> 
> Downside, i now have to invest in a jet wash and some elbow grease,....


You need to do the red one at the side now :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

From what I can see the swissol works better in darker colours. I don't see that the extra money spent on swissol for an Avus or silver car, will give any better benefits compared to Autoglym.

Also I haven't polished my TT since I bought it 18 months ago. It was treated with Supaguard, so I only apply a yellow protection type of liquid every six months.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

davidg said:


> You need to do the red one at the side now :lol: :lol:


just to make it clear, that red thing is my neighbours car! 
Funny you should say that, 'cos Mark did buff/polish up the wheel arch of my neighbour's car to show me how effective his stuff was. Came up real good too. No, we didn't ask his permission to use his car for demo!!  :roll: He'll now be wondering why his wheel arch looks so shiny! :roll:


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

davidg said:


> You need to do the red one at the side now :lol: :lol:


just to make it clear, that red thing is my neighbours car! 
Funny you should say that, 'cos Mark did buff/polish up the wheel arch of my neighbour's car to show me how effective his stuff was. Came up real good too. No, we didn't ask his permission to use his car for demo!!  :roll: He'll now be wondering why his wheel arch looks so shiny! :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> From what I can see the swissol works better in darker colours. I don't see that the extra money spent on swissol for an Avus or silver car, will give any better benefits compared to Autoglym.


It is still very good on silver , 8)

ex- autoglym


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

even more glad I've spoken to the Wax Wizzard now! 

Very nice job - just make sure you keep it that way


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

chip said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > You need to do the red one at the side now :lol: :lol:
> ...


Park you car further away from his, to avoid disaster on a gusty day.

Very funny doing his wing...if he knew what you did he could have asked you to do the rest of his car too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

chip said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > You need to do the red one at the side now :lol: :lol:
> ...


 thats what they all say :wink:


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

chip said:


> I've never ever waxed or polished any of my previous cars, but decided to treat my new 3.2 to the Swissol treatment. This was completed today, and the results exceeds my expectation (see sig below).
> 
> Downside, i now have to invest in a jet wash and some elbow grease,....


Mark (Wax Wizard) has followed on from you to me and I am of the same opinion. Car has never shone like it. Even my dad is amazed and he is the worlds biggest sceptic of stuff like this! The rest of the Lincs TTOC mob etc will be getting to see the results and try for themselves tomorrow.

See AbsolouTTe's next issue for piccys and write ups. I will try and put some piccys on the web when all is done but not v good at the IT stuff.

ColwynC


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Having mine done tomorrow. I'll let you know. Like a big kid, I cannot wait.   :roll:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Having seen Bens car have Swissol treatment today it does every thing it says on the tin (see events wax wizard weekend Lincolnshire)


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

I've used lots of different waxes over the years and was a dedicated fan of Autoglym but I have to admit I was wrong - Swissol is the dogs! Lasts a lot longer than you might expect both on the car and in the pot!
Spend a little cash and try it - you won't be sorry! If you want a free sample and live near W London you are welcome to come and try some of mine. Belive me - after 1 application and like me you will be a convert!
Happy rubbing! Boggie


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

sico said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > It's not abrasive, sorry... Super Resin Polish is slightly abrasive, the EGP isn't. Applied properly, it gives superb results. If applied in a straight line and buffed off properly it gives very good results...
> ...


Agree with Paul - EGP used to be called Liquid Hard Wax by AG, it contains zero cutting agents.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

jacTT225 said:


> Paul-S3 said:
> 
> 
> > i used to use AG , but wouldnt go back. Its bliss not having the white dust.
> ...


Ahhh - That dust! I wanted to wax my TT for the first time yesterday. Got the car in January and it needed it. I must be doing something wrong as all the years I have used AG I just can't get a cosnistent shine. It just looks "patchy" no matter what I do and then there's all that white powder to get rid of. I did the car in the garage (no direct sunlight, nice and cool) and it still looked like cr*p. I'm sure that I am just a bad car washer/waxer but surely they could make this stuff a bit easier to use? Not all of us have 2 full days to spend waxing our cars.

I'm going to give the Wax Wizard a call, get him to come over and do the full monty then see if it makes it any easier. That AG is going nowhere near my car again.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

anyone find that after a good waxing the car seems to attract dust?

(spent 2 hrs giving it a nice shine and the next day needed another wash..)


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

Had mine treated before delivery last August, (Diamond Brite I think its called), and used AG for the first time yesterday. Looks good but the white stuff is a pain!

Which Swissol is the best one to go for and would it make that much difference on a light coloured car like mine as there seems to be a big price diference? :?

Incidentally, don't use a wash muff on a fabric roof! Gave mine a severe case of dandruff and took ages to get off!


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I've just had the Full Monty done by the Wax Wizard, and I think the car changed colour. It's Avus Silver and I did think a silver car would change quite as much as it did. The pictures don't do it justice.

Feel free to have a look at the photos I taught at about 7 o'clock after having it done.

small pictures
large pictures

One of the best pictures is the one of Colin (ColDiTT on the left, which I would have to say is one of the best kept TT's I've seen) and my engine bays after just a squirt of WW Cleaner. Both cars are very similar in age and mileage (I know his is a 225  before anyone says. Any way it's what you do with it what counts :roll: ...). I think Di should tell us how she keeps the car so clean :wink:

Any way I'm off to burn all my Autoglym. Swissol's the future. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Kasperoff (Apr 11, 2004)

How much for a session with the wax wizard?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

If there's more than one of you. I think Mark can do up to three a day it's about Â£115 for the Full Monty (cleans you car, leaves you with Cleaner and Shampoo) then the Onyx wax at Â£40. Else I think itâ€™s about Â£255, for one but you get the wax. All from memory of cause don't quote me exactly. Trust me the photos don't do it justice. Have you looked at the big photos yet? Not bad for a 2 year old is it. Still smiling.

Have you had a look at the Lincolnshire meet, under events? There are some really good posts on there.

Ben


----------



## thedaddy (Mar 29, 2004)

I have been reading the recent posts and decided to order products from the Wax Wizard. He was very helpful and the products arrived this weekend..so off to give my beauty a make over.

All I can say after half a days good work is WOW.
Try Swissol and see the difference. No pictures on the thread really do it justice it is the pure before and after effect on your own car that counts.

For sure, everybody has their favourite brand but I am now hooked on it, it is so easy to use and not one smear to contend with. Do not be put off by the price, you use so little product its amazing.
Gets my vote!!!! :lol:


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

OK you have all convinced me.
How do I get some?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

First look Here and decide what you want thenHere and Mark - Wax Wizard will sort you out 

Col


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

ColDiTT said:


> First look Here and decide what you want thenHere and Mark - Wax Wizard will sort you out
> 
> Col


Looked at the TT forum group buys post but the link to the price list has dissapeared. Anyone have an up to date list?


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

Which Swissol is the best one to go for and would it make that much difference on a light coloured car like mine as there seems to be a big price diference? :?

Price is according to the amount of Carnuba wax per tub, higher the volume of Carnuba the higher the price. Go for the Saphir wax, it may cost a little more but the effect is worth it, regardless of the colour of your car.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

boogerttman said:


> Which Swissol is the best one to go for and would it make that much difference on a light coloured car like mine as there seems to be a big price diference? :?
> 
> Price is according to the amount of Carnuba wax per tub, higher the volume of Carnuba the higher the price. Go for the Saphir wax, it may cost a little more but the effect is worth it, regardless of the colour of your car.


I have silver and was advised by WW that the onyx was the best for a lighter colour , 8) im ww for info


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

boogerttman said:


> Which Swissol is the best one to go for and would it make that much difference on a light coloured car like mine as there seems to be a big price diference? :?
> 
> Price is according to the amount of Carnuba wax per tub, higher the volume of Carnuba the higher the price. Go for the Saphir wax, it may cost a little more but the effect is worth it, regardless of the colour of your car.


Just had the Full Monty done on mine. Wax Wizard comes to you, and cleans your car and put's the Mystery Wax on, which is worth about Â£300 a pot. He then told me that I'd only need the Oxyn Wax to keep up the look. Mine is Avus silver, look at the photos above, and they don't do Mark justice for what he did.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

dimitt said:


> anyone find that after a good waxing the car seems to attract dust?
> 
> (spent 2 hrs giving it a nice shine and the next day needed another wash..)


That would be a build up of static a bit like rubbing a balloon and sticking it on the wall.As for Swissol you cant top them.Has any noticed the cleaner he uses on wheels(great stuff) smells just like Mr Muscle all purpose cleaner with added orange? :wink:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks Pas,

just saving up and will approach the wizard to do his majic... definately sounds worth it!

cheers


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

aycer said:


> ColDiTT said:
> 
> 
> > First look Here and decide what you want thenHere and Mark - Wax Wizard will sort you out
> ...


aycer

Iâ€™ve had chat with Mark â€" wax wizard who informs that due to new products coming on line and price changes there isnâ€™t an official published group buy price list. He did go on to say that if you go on to the Swissol website and decide what you want then give him a call on his mobile (07966 713177) he would give a group buy discount, % may vary depending on the order size and postage.

Trust this helps.

Col


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

In my experience people skeptical about Swissol have not used it.


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

ColDiTT said:


> aycer said:
> 
> 
> > ColDiTT said:
> ...


Thanks Col [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Still not sure what to get, too many choices!!


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

Just had the Full Monty done on mine. Wax Wizard comes to you, and cleans your car and put's the Mystery Wax on, which is worth about Â£300 a pot. He then told me that I'd only need the Oxyn Wax to keep up the look. Mine is Avus silver, look at the photos above, and they don't do Mark justice for what he did.[/quote]

Used Concorso on my Avus, can't believe how deep the shine is. Her indoors wouldn't let me have the Mystery wax (she would have a fit if she new how much Concorso was). Got any spare?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry to reserect an old topic but I've just used swissol on the car for the first time .OH MY GOD where did that shine come from and its so easy no white dust not hard polishing the TT looks excellent


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Ask me again tomorrow 

(Today now )


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Well? Any good then



Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Ask me again tomorrow
> 
> (Today now )


----------



## Kasperoff (Apr 11, 2004)

Well!!!!! 

Got any shiney pics for us?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

well....

to be fair, I was expecting it to be good - based on other people's comments on here.

They lied :evil:

It's not just good - it's absol-bloody-lootley SUPERB 

I spent most of the day trying to pick my chin up from the floor - I was that gobsmacked 

I now have a TT that looks *significantly* better than the day I picked it up (from new, 6 weeks ago).

If ANYONE out there is even vaguelly thinking about getting Mark along to show you the ropes and do his thang - GO FOR IT.

No pics yet - by the time Mark left and I went in to put daughter to bed there wasn't enough light to do it justice.

Might manage to grab one or two before I drive it to work tomorrow tho


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

DIRY,
:wink:


----------



## Kasperoff (Apr 11, 2004)

DIRY,

How much was it in the end if you don't mind me asking? What did you get for the money?

Did he advise you on how to keep it looking that way?

Cheers.


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

OK I'm going to order the ONYX Wax and some cleaner fluid but just 2 questions;

1. Is Onyx ok for silver or do I need to get Saphir?
2. WHICH CLeaner fluid do I need seeing as my car is 3 1/2 years old now, good condition with only some minor swirl marks on the top coat ?

All help appreciated as I'd like to order this stuff asap :wink:


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Just ordered the Swissol starter kit with saphire wax for my Avus coupe - can't wait to see the results


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

bape,
Did you mention that you were from the TT forum? 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=36598


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Whats the best kit to buy then from Swissol? Shall I just get a starter kit, or pay Â£360 for the masters kit??


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Mike,
Small steps mate. It'll take years of practice before you'll be able to handle a masters kit.  :wink:

The starter pack's more than adequate. Also, other peeps on the forum swear by Autoglym, Meguires etc.

Btw, I use the Onyx wax.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Kasperoff - is your car standard Moro blue, and are those wheels 18 or 19inch - look quite big too me! Stunning colour if you ask me, I'm picking up my Moro blue TT next week, can't wait now especially seeing how nice your one looks in sunshine!!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I currently have virtually every AutoGlym product available and are very happy with it... but with all the talk in here I think they are tempting me towards the Swissol products...


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> I currently have virtually every AutoGlym product available and are very happy with it... but with all the talk in here I think they are tempting me towards the Swissol products...


same here Mike , until i got the starter pack  now a convert


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Starter pack it is then!

When do I get one from?


----------



## Kinell (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi all

I have recently used Williams F1 team carnauba enriched car polish from Halfords, Â£9.99. I'm very happy with the result. Have I done wrong??!!

Regards


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Starter pack it is then!
> 
> When do I get one from?


Check out the advert on the top of the forum page and say you are in the ttoc you get % discount i think


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

By the sounds of it another convert :wink:

Mike


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

tinman said:


> OK I'm going to order the ONYX Wax and some cleaner fluid but just 2 questions;
> 
> 1. Is Onyx ok for silver or do I need to get Saphir?
> 2. WHICH CLeaner fluid do I need seeing as my car is 3 1/2 years old now, good condition with only some minor swirl marks on the top coat ?
> ...


Anyone :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

tinman said:


> tinman said:
> 
> 
> > OK I'm going to order the ONYX Wax and some cleaner fluid but just 2 questions;
> ...


Starter pack , Onyx and cleaner ,+ other bits 

I was told Onyx was ok for silver


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks - I'll get it ordered then


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

aidb said:


> bape,
> Did you mention that you were from the TT forum?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=36598


Of course I did!  DOH!!!!

Hmm wonder if I can cancel the order and redo it with my TTOC discount... Bugger!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

What do you guys use to clean the inside rims of the RSTT wheels? I used to have the RS6 replicas on my A3 and I was able to get my whole hand in between each spoke, using a cleaning mitt.

I guess some kind of long armed soft brush can be used but what does everyone else do?

Also will a brillo pad scratch the stainless steel finish on the exhaust tips??


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Naresh said:


> What do you guys use to clean the inside rims of the RSTT wheels? I used to have the RS6 replicas on my A3 and I was able to get my whole hand in between each spoke, using a cleaning mitt.
> 
> I guess some kind of long armed soft brush can be used but what does everyone else do?
> 
> Also will a brillo pad scratch the stainless steel finish on the exhaust tips??


Most people use the MC2 Multi-cleaner. It's a non-acidic spray (doesn't come with the starter kit) that, if used often enough, means you don't really need to use anything else other than a jet-wash. Because I havethe old six-spoke alloys, I can get my hand between my spokes, though I always cut my knuckles on the fronts. :roll:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Naresh said:



> Also will a brillo pad scratch the stainless steel finish on the exhaust tips??


If heavily soiled, use autoglym metal polish.

If not bad, use a silver "magic cloth" like the ones they sell in Lakeland.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

man 6 pages on waxes......what does that say about everyone


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

[smiley=stupid.gif] we need [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Make that 7 pages and...............because we love our Audi's!!


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

I have just been speaking with Richard Jackson from Swissol, he has confirmed that a 10% discount is given to TTOC members


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

Off topic a bit

Just gotta say the colour of Bape's TT.

I love Black and silver and its the perfect balance of the two colours, and you don't see many in that colour!

Must now stop myself changing car!

Regards
Kieran


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks!! 

The colour is called Avus, it's a standard Audi colour as far as I know


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Last summer I went early in the day to the Louis Vuitton Concours at Waddesdon Manor; 
probably the shiniest collection of cars in the world after Pebble Beach. 
Many competitors were still polishing their cars when I arrived. 
Now I know that I was there to look at the cars but I decided to look 
at the polish instead â€¦. sad or what.  
Most people used Auto Glym products, some Mer, 
I spotted only one Swissol user (he was from the USA) but his car was the shiniest car there, however IMO it was rather over the top.

I left the show desperate never to wax my car again.


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

tinman said:


> tinman said:
> 
> 
> > OK I'm going to order the ONYX Wax and some cleaner fluid but just 2 questions;
> ...


Probably advise you to get a Paint rubber as well if your car is that old, as it WILL benefit from it, and make it easier to prepare as well.

John.


----------



## tinman (Sep 21, 2004)

Whats a paint rubber


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Paint rubber?

It's a clay bar, used with a the supplied lubricant it will remove embedded surface contamination - leaves a super smooth paint finish.
Follow up with the pre-cleaner treatment, which is essentially a polish and a "feed" for the paintwork. Complete the process by applying the wax of your choice

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Tinman, re. Onyx or Saphir?

Saphir has a higher wax content than Onyx. For a Silver car Both will give good results - Saphir marginally better.

The secret is in the preperation don't skimp on the claybar "paint rubber" or the pre-treatment, and don't over do the wax! It won't shine any better!

Dave


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Where's that bloody Swissol advert when you need it.... I want to buy some!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Where's that bloody Swissol advert when you need it.... I want to buy some!


Top of the forum page (not the very top changing advert) "adverts" it's on that page


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

For those that are pondering the question "what Swissol wax" - my recommendations:

Silver cars; Onyx or Saphir will produce excellent results. I have tried more expensive versions of the brand without any real increase in the depth of finish or lustre.

For dark colour cars; Onyx and Saphir will still give fine results. It's with the darker colours that a more expensive wax will show a marked difference.
Concorso or "Best of Show" wax as it's now known as, will produce fabulous results; a truly deep and almost wet look finish.
The only downside with this wax is it's method of application...it will amuse your neighbours! Applied by massaging the wax into the car body with the palms of your hands - and a glazed look in the eyes :roll: , the results are well worth it tho'

As always the key to a good finish is in the preperation, time spent here will pay dividends 

Dave


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

Nice photo bape, got one in the same spot at St Ouens after surfing there in the Autumn.


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

Can also PM me if you require some....


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

So john what do you recommend for a new car straight from the dealers? we have 2 comming, one is a light metallic green the other audi Dolphin grey?


----------



## TT.GR (May 8, 2002)

Hi,

I have a Misano red TTR, I use a Concorso wax, and I'm very pleased 

I would like to ask If I have to mask the lights, black unpainted trims -rubbers, air vents, before I apply the pretreatment -wax without having troubles :roll:

In the past I had problems with another wax used in my Golf, the rubber base of the antenna was melted. :?

Paris


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

Antwerpman said:


> So john what do you recommend for a new car straight from the dealers? we have 2 comming, one is a light metallic green the other audi Dolphin grey?


Are the cars going to be garaged or left outside? Mileage you expect to do p.a.?

With regards the use of pre-cleaner, ie. Cleaner Fluid, just go carfully around these items and do not go directly over them. Wipe off any excess quickly and you should be OK. When you Wax the car, I have found that some plastics are OK when they are waxed, but other plastics, strangely enough the newer VAG ones (Passat etc) should not be waxed. For these it is advised to keep the wax off them, and te factory advise to use the rubber dressing on them first (Pneu) BEFORE you wax the car, as stated in the owners manual.

The actual light unit lenses should be fine if you wax them, and in fact will help with the removal of flies etc.

Hope this helps,

John.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Swissol UK are the only Official sponsors of the TT Forum and TTOC, and offer a 10% discount.

Its agents are not part of this agreement.

Regards

Jae


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

John,

the light mettalic green car (peugeot) will be kept outside and will probably do about 10K per annum (mostly shorter runs).

The Audi (dolphin grey) will be doing about 15-20K per year a lot of it on the highway. It will also be kept outside but I am hoping that by the end of the year we will have a new garage sorted out and it will be garaged next winter

Both cars will be new so I would like to know what is the best way to treat them from the begining

Thanks

A


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Spent an enjoyable afternoon 'caring' for the TT.

If I had a dark colour TT I'd probably be up for getting some Swissol. But having Avus Silver I need more convincing.

I have just washed with full Autoglym wash kit and polished using Super Resin Polish and finished with Extra Gloss Protection. The finish is amazing.

Can Swissol really provide more benefit on a light colour?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Spent an enjoyable afternoon 'caring' for the TT.
> 
> If I had a dark colour TT I'd probably be up for getting some Swissol. But having Avus Silver I need more convincing.
> 
> ...


YES 

Ex autoglym addict


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

How?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

omen666 said:


> How?


Autoglym,,,,,,,,,, full of chemicals 

Swissol ,,,,,,,,,,,, full of natural wax


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

Antwerpman said:


> John,
> 
> the light mettalic green car (peugeot) will be kept outside and will probably do about 10K per annum (mostly shorter runs).
> 
> ...


A, The main point here is that both cars will be left outside 24/7 most of the time, with the Audi doing longer runs but the Pug shorter (town?) runs.

The Shield Wax is designed for this type of application as not only does it give great results, the %carnauba coming close to Smaragd wax, but it also has PTFE added to it as well. This combination makes for a very hard wearing wax that will also give a long lasting shine.

It would be advisable to use Cleaner fluid first and maybe a Paint rubber as well, although I will leave the latter choice up to you depending on how good you think the finish of the paint is, but it might be useful to have one in your armoury anyway for later use.

Hope this has been of some help to use.

Any more q's let me know.

John.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

John, I was looking into purchasing one of these to help with the buffing etc... would you recommend one?

http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro ... 3&ts=64408


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

The one that you should look at is the one made by Porter Cable in the states. Have got the s/n number at home and will post it later unless someone else does it first.

This is a random orbital polisher and as such should not make swirl marks as it is never in one position long enough.

I would think twice before getting anything that is different to the above.

I have used the Porter Cable version for the Cleaner Fluid application but not the wax. For the CF, you don't use so much and it spreads it nice and evenly over the surface. Have not had any problems with it, but as always with such items, take care and try it out on the family hack if you can first... 

John.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Which one of these is it?
http://www.porter-cable.com/index.asp?e=547&p=2804


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Can't find a place to get that Porter-Cable polisher in the UK. Does anyone know where I can buy one?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

There is one on ebay, its from a seller in the US but he will probably ship to the UK.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

you could try www.rutlands.co.uk, they dont have the polisher listed but they do supply Porter and Cable tools so I am sure they could source one for you. They have always been helpful when I have used them


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Here's a great detailing website:

http://autopia.org/

The Porter Cable (PC) 7424 is their weapon of choice.


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

Model 7424 is the one that I am using at the moment.

From a thread on another forum, the UK importers of Porter-Cable were looking at getting some for the UK, but they couldn't provide a price as they have to rig it up for 220v as of course it comes from the States as 110v.

Why they just can't sell it 'as is' I don't know, then you just have to get a 110v PSU from Screwfix or the like. I believe a lot of the professional site tools are 110v anyway.

John.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A cool how to get a Porter Cable 7472 from the MB Club UK:

http://mbclub.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=6997


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

> Swissol - It can't be THAT good!


To bring this thread back on-topic, after ordering a big swissol pack, I can only say this:

OMFG!   

Me and a friend spent about 4 hours on Saturday on my TT. And that's only on the outside. Used wak's (I think) instructions on swissol to do the work. My pack included paint rubber (clay bar), cleaner fluid and saphir wax.

After washing, I was initially amazed by the clay bar and how easy it is to remove tar and other elements from the paint. Quite easy to use, too. All you have to do is "keep it wet".

After that came the cleaning fluid, which was bit of a pain until I figured out how to do it correctly. Even doing it "correctly", it still is pain. Apparently I was using massive amounts of cleaner fluid while all you have to do is put a bit of cleaner fluid on the white pad (I was putting it on the car paint directly) and apply it on the DRY paint until it becomes somehow dull. Then you polish it with a towel until the paint "squeaks". If a dirty point is reached you probably should apply the paint cleaner and rub more with the pad until dirt is removed.

After the cleaning part was finished, my TT looked better than in any wax I've used before 

Then it was WAX TIME! Very easy to apply and you can't do it wrong (=apply too much wax) because the black sponge can't pick up too much wax anyway. I would have loved some sun to leave the wax to "cook" but that wasn't the case so as per the instructions after waxing you have to "have a cuppa" which I did.

Waxing off was very easy with a towel (unlike some other waxes which also leave the dreaded white dust) and the result was a stunning olive green TTC [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

The only bad thing was that after the recent keying I definitely need a respray 

G

PS: Haven't had the time to try the leather set but will post in here when I do.


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

silkman - good post! 
I have bought the same as you seem to have, but I havn't had the weather or fascilities to do a proper job yet.
hiring a secure garage next month, that has washing fascilities too  , so will be able to keep my baby clean and safe then


----------



## borsTT (Mar 22, 2004)

Silkman, I think your excellent review is going to cost me some more of my hard-earned :wink: - sounds like I'll have to join the Swissol cleaning club myself when summer rolls around!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

if you through swissol was good then try zymol...... even better


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

borsTT said:


> Silkman, I think your excellent review is going to cost me some more of my hard-earned :wink: - sounds like I'll have to join the Swissol cleaning club myself when summer rolls around!


Just a note... I placed my order in the German Swissol retailer as I live in Athens. Shipping cost was only mentioned for Germany (â‚¬ 7) and they charged me about â‚¬ 54 which was a *bit* excessive IMO, especially as my order arrived 4 days later (i.e. NOT next day). :?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I have ordered mine including the "Best for Show" wax and can't wait to start applying with my hands!  Good job i'm in a unit, otherwise the neighbours will think i'm nutts!


----------



## borsTT (Mar 22, 2004)

silkman said:


> borsTT said:
> 
> 
> > Silkman, I think your excellent review is going to cost me some more of my hard-earned :wink: - sounds like I'll have to join the Swissol cleaning club myself when summer rolls around!
> ...


â‚¬54 for shipping alone???  Thanks for the warning, I'll make sure to check shipping cost before ordering. :?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Swissol, it can't be that good...

... can it? 

Big thanks to Jac-in-a-Box for supplying me with the products and for all the top advice on using the stuff! 

Click on the image for a full res shot!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Swissol, it can't be that good...
> 
> ... can it?
> 
> ...


    Great stuff


----------

